# indian lake conditions



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

Heading up for the first time ever Saturday to Indian.......just curious if all the rain has the lake messed up, driving up from cinti, just making sure lakes fish-able......not sure if the lake floods etc.....


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Are you fishing from the bank or out of a boat? It was low but after the rain that shouldn't be a issue. It has a regular flow dam. It should be normal level by weekend. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

The lake doesnt really flood due to the spillway so you dont have to worry about that.
Also, we've not gotten hardly any rain at all recently, so any rain we did get up here wont do much but fill up the lake to normal levels.


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

Quackpot.....ill be in a boat......thanks guys.....looking fwd to sat


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Indian got alot of rain,was up there today.Water is real muddy all the way from Moundwood to Russelspoint to main lake, muddy in Blackhawk end of Lake.
Looks good from Lakeview to Russelspoint main Lake area, alot of water coming over spillway.
You can find fishable areas


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Orlando said:


> Indian got alot of rain,was up there today.Water is real muddy all the way from Moundwood to Russelspoint to main lake, muddy in Blackhawk end of Lake.
> Looks good from Lakeview to Russelspoint main Lake area, alot of water coming over spillway.
> You can find fishable areas


x2...good report


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

ORLANDO.....thanks for the heads up, any idea of water temps?


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

jeepguyjames said:


> ORLANDO.....thanks for the heads up, any idea of water temps?


No idea, just did a drive by


----------



## whitey woods (Feb 22, 2012)

fished indian lake tuesday morning 9 to12 took 5 eyes 15 to 17 inches......fished this morning 9 to 1 took 3 eyes 17 to 20 inches....water temp 64 .....tons of white bass and lots of eyes just under 15........trolling cranks......


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

W.WOODS....thanks for the info on water temps.....T minus one day and counting, am excited to see Indian for the first time


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

just got back from the lake .most of it looked like chocolate milk.west didn't look to bad.seen several boats out around west wall and blackhawk.
dream brige didn't have much activity.
i fished from the bank on pew island,water looked the best of the whole lake.idid really well on channel cats.had 18 keepers from 14-20" log.had my line broke twice and caught 2 small eyes that went back in.all the fish caught hit on minnows.one line was was for crappies/whitebass and one for tightline.heading back up sun in the boat with the mrs.
hope this storm doesn't stir it up much more.


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Old Indian Lake is stirred up to a chocolate milk color.
Main area of lake west and north not too bad.
Regardless, fish are being caught.
Large bass tourney over at Moundwood this weekend,
you might want to avoid that area.
Good luck on your trip jeepguy.


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

*****.....thanks we was gonna put in there........not now.....saved me some time appreciate it........less than 12hrs till we're on the rd


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm heading up in the morning myself


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

I'll be there in the morning too. I'm encouraged by the reports. Hopefully it didn't get hit too hard by storms this evening- saw some pretty good lightning over that way.

Good luck to all. My cousin and I will be in a 14' blue-green Crestliner, hopefully we can catch fish :T out of Lakeview. That's our "plan A" anyway!


----------



## scappy193 (May 11, 2009)

***** laker45 said:


> Old Indian Lake is stirred up to a chocolate milk color.
> Main area of lake west and north not too bad.
> Regardless, fish are being caught.
> Large bass tourney over at Moundwood this weekend,
> ...


thanks for the info. was supposed to go to delaware tomorrow for the first time but changed to indian because of the rain we got earlier in the week. we were going to put in at moundwood but that doesn't sound like a good idea either. thanks for the heads up. on to the next ramp.


----------



## laker6143 (Aug 19, 2011)

Big bass turny at IL Moose Saturday
Saugryes Been doing GREAT but lots of short ones 14"-14.5"
silver blue cranks


----------



## MarysvilleAngler (Apr 14, 2012)

Just got back from indian lake fished from 7pm till 1230 all the storms missed but shure look like they would hit fishing was good tho

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Just drove over to Lakeview. There's a big tourny or something staging in Lakeview ramp area too. The big tourney at Moundwood is tomorrow, today is just pre-tourney practice.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Saugeye tourney going out of blackhawk tomorrow as well.Sounds like i'll put in at chippewa tomorrow.

Main lake only conditions today: It was very foggy and the water looked too clear.Blackhawk channel was a little muddy.Looks like more floodwaters heading down through moundwood. Spillway flooded,but saw a few cars parked on 33.
Water temp was 72.

Decent weather, full moon, and we should have one heck of a saugeye slaying weekend!!!


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

Wanted to say thanks to any one who gave us info on conditions, ramps etc.......we had a BALL on our 1st(def not last) visit to Indian......we crappie fished all day, day light to dark.....caught a ton of crappie (no monsters, but some OK ones), 4 or so bass (biggest being round 3lb), and perch......beautiful lake,wish it was closer to me ha ha.....all fish were pitched back with sore lips......most came on pads &wood.....did get some shooting docks/toons also after sun finally came out......any how glad we got the heads up on the bass tourney, we was gonna put in at that ramp, changed to black hawk......thanks for all the info, God bless


----------



## Castaway87 (Nov 6, 2004)

Glad you had a good time on Indian. We fished for the first time this year for saugeyes and had our limit by noon. What a great resource for all of us to share. All eyes were between 15.5-20. Had 7 throwbacks and what seemed to be an infinite number of white bass!


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Glad you had a good trip jeepguy! Give us a shout out anytime and we can let you know what's going on.


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

*****...appreicate that.....kicking around the idea of coming up few times in the summer months to shoot docks and toons......will look you up if it works out.


----------

